# Transducer mounting



## Defiant (Feb 23, 2008)

Anyone have any cool way's to mount tranducers on jon boats without drilling hole's in boat and without mounting on trolling motor.I have seen the board.s but there has to be another way .

I was thinking of useing some square alum tubing mounted to back of boat through the handle and screwed at the top and maybe glued at bottom and a flat piece at the bottom of the tubing for the transducer any one have any idea's


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Defiant,

Will something like this work for you?

Portable mount


----------



## Defiant (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Jim but I have used them before and dont really care for them. Would like to have it on the back but not have to drill hole's in the boat there has to be a way to build a mount that will work.


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2008)

I got ya!

So your looking for something like this but want to glue it somehow instead of drilling holes.

Mounting plate


----------



## Defiant (Feb 24, 2008)

Yea something like that I wonder if gorilla glue would hold something on there it's waterproof work's real good on wood but not sure about keeping it submerged all the time .The bracket you showed earlier flexe's to much when on plane or they work pretty good .


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2008)

Defiant said:


> Yea something like that I wonder if gorilla glue would hold something on there it's waterproof work's real good on wood but not sure about keeping it submerged all the time .The bracket you showed earlier flexe's to much when on plane or they work pretty good .



I hear you! I know for sure there is a thick waterproof epoxy material that will hold that plate in place....forever. LOL! Someone will chime in. Bassboy1 should know for sure.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 24, 2008)

Yea I have been beating my head off the wall trying to come up with something (Trying to build a better mousetrap)and have a few idea's but wanna hear some other people's ideas maybe that will get the gear's turning faster


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2008)

3M brand 5200 Polyurethane Adhesive/Sealant. Stuff is crazy strong and will not come off. Just be careful, it really does not come off so do not spill any on the boat or elsewhere.

Have you looked into through hull transducers?


----------



## Defiant (Feb 24, 2008)

esquired said:


> 3M brand 5200 Polyurethane Adhesive/Sealant. Stuff is crazy strong and will not come off. Just be careful, it really does not come off so do not spill any on the boat or elsewhere.
> 
> Have you looked into through hull transducers?





Thanks Esquired yea I was thinking of 5200 might have to give it a try. I wish I could use thru hull mounting it's going on my Jon Boat so that wont' work.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 24, 2008)

I actually used a piece of 1x3 that I bolted to the top of the transom that runs straight down and I mount the transducer to that. Works perfectly. I only had to drill a small hole above the water line and bolted it on. I'll see it I can dig up a pic.

EDIT: I came up with this because I wasn't comfortable with drilling holes in my hull below the water line.


----------



## Pont (Feb 24, 2008)

Slap it on with some JB weld! That stuff is amazing!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 24, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> I actually used a piece of 1x3 that I bolted to the top of the transom that runs straight down and I mount the transducer to that. Works perfectly. I only had to drill a small hole above the water line and bolted it on. I'll see it I can dig up a pic.
> 
> EDIT: I came up with this because I wasn't comfortable with drilling holes in my hull below the water line.






That looks great might have to give that a try.Was thinking of something like that.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks! Just that one small caridge bolt at the tops holds it pretty secure. Works very well.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Dang Jim, now you are putting me on the spot. :shock: 

Although I love the 3M 5200 sealant as a sealant, I don't think it would work too well as an adhesive. 

I haven't seen adhesives used on many underwater applications. Most all of them really are just sealants. 

Your best bet will probably be to take Acarbone's idea. You could do that with aluminum tubing, and as long as you get it mounted snugly at the top, you shouldn't have a problem. 

Now, what is your reasoning for not wanting any holes? If sealed with the 3M 5200, it will be just as watertight as it was before.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2008)

Bassboy1 - have to disagree, the 5200 is a great adhesive as well as a sealant. Stuff is sticky as all get out and, if applied properly, impossible to get off. I used 5200 to seal and glue down several porthole covers on my Mako 253 and I was amazed at the strength of this product. It has a Tensile strength of 700psi.

Just remember that once you attach something with this stuff it is not coming off unless you cut it off.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 24, 2008)

Bassboy The reason for not wanting to drill hole's is that if I ever sell the boat and take the transducer off there will be hole's and the new owner might not want a transducer ormight wanna mount it somewhere else on my other boat's I have 5200 on them


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 24, 2008)

esquired said:


> Bassboy1 - have to disagree, the 5200 is a great adhesive as well as a sealant. Stuff is sticky as all get out and, if applied properly, impossible to get off. I used 5200 to seal and glue down several porthole covers on my Mako 253 and I was amazed at the strength of this product. It has a Tensile strength of 700psi.


Alright, I'll keep that in mind if I ever need an underwater adhesive. I had never before thought of using it as an adhesive. 



> Just remember that once you attach something with this stuff it is not coming off unless you cut it off.


Ditto. So if you want it to be removed later on, I wouldn't advise using this, especially if you have a painted hull.


----------



## boathauler32 (Feb 24, 2008)

esquired said:


> 3M brand 5200 Polyurethane Adhesive/Sealant. Stuff is crazy strong and will not come off. Just be careful, it really does not come off so do not spill any on the boat or elsewhere.
> 
> Have you looked into through hull transducers?


try 4200, its the same as 5200 but it is a fast cure.
also, an interior mount ducer (also called a "puck") wont work on a metal hull. it cant transmit through the metal


----------



## pbw (Feb 24, 2008)

Where do you all have your Display mounted?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have moved mine around a little bit to find just the right spot. My boat has 3 benches. My seat is mounted on the middle bench and my display is mounted on the first bench, off to one side.....(I need to snap some new pics) I originally had it mounted on the mid bench so I could flip it around and see it easier from the back when using the outboard....since 90% of the time I fish TM only lakes, I put it up front where I can see it easier when sitting up front.

EDIT:


----------



## Defiant (Feb 24, 2008)

I am working on a Mount to fit in the oar lock


----------



## Popeye (Feb 25, 2008)

pbw was asking about the same thing in the electrical forum.







This would be one way to do it. Another would be to mount a shoot thru the hull transducer.


----------

